# Bí quyết chọn lựa và sắp xếp nội thất mây tre đan thân thiện, gọn nhẹ



## lindanga (3/1/22)

Bí quyết chọn lựa và sắp xếp nội thất mây tre đan thân thiện, gọn nhẹ Đổi gió cho không gian với nội thất mây tre đan vừa gọn nhẹ vừa thân thiện, lại dễ dàng bày biện trong mọi không gian. Xu hướng nội thất mây tre đan hoặc giả mây đang dần trở lại trong danh sách ưa chuộng của nhiều người. Không dừng lại ở việc dễ dàng bày trí: từ phòng khách, nhà bếp, sân vườn,… bất cứ đâu bạn thích; mà nó còn mang lại nét cổ điển, hài hòa và ấm áp cho không gian sống. Xu hướng này còn giúp thỏa mãn sở thích yêu thiên nhiên của chủ nhà nhờ chất liệu và thiết kế Máy tạo hương thơm đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng của nó. Nếu bạn là người ưa chuộng lối sống cổ điển, tự nhiên và hài hòa thì việc sắm nội thất mây tre đan cho không gian riêng là một gợi ý khó lòng bỏ qua. Chiếc giường ngủ nhỏ kiêm sofa ăn khớp với thảm thổ cẩm, mang lại nét tự nhiên dân dã cho căn phòng. Khi bạn muốn tìm kiếm đồ mây tre đan thì đừng vội bỏ qua những cửa hàng nội thất cũ. Có thể bạn sẽ tìm thấy được nhiều món đồ vừa cổ, vừa độc đáo mà những cửa hàng nội thất mới không bao giờ có. Hơn thế, mua đồ giả mây cũ còn giúp bạn mua máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở đà nẵng tiết kiệm thêm một khoản chi phí không hề nhỏ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Đồ mây càng lâu đời càng có sự độc đáo và cổ điển riêng biệt khó tìm được ở nơi khác. Bạn thích kiểu dáng của đồ mây tre đan nhưng lại không ưa tông màu của nó? Đây là điều mà bạn khó có thể làm với các loại nội thất khác: Sơn mới chúng. Bắt đầu đơn giản với bình xịt màu và chịu khó một chút là bạn đã có đồ giả mây với màu sắc mong muốn. Sơn màu sắc sống động cho đồ mây cũng là một cách tân trang hiệu quả mà không phải chất liệu nào cũng có thể phù hợp. Nổi bật và được ưa chuộng nhiều nhất trong “hàng ngũ” đồ giả mây là ghế võng độc đáo. Đây là kiểu ghế một thời được khá nhiều gia đình săn lùng bởi trải nghiệm thú vị và tính chất trang trí cao nó mang lại. Nếu bạn đã sở hữu được em ghế này rồi, tất cả cần làm là đu mình trên ghế với chiếc gối ốm êm ái, tận hưởng sự thư giãn “thú vị”. Chiếc ghế treo bằng mây tập trung hết sự thích thú của người nhìn ngay từ khi bước chân vào phòng khách. Loại ghế này còn rất phù hợp với không gian sân vườn thoáng mát. Hoặc tận dụng nó cho khu vực ban công nho nhỏ của căn hộ cũng là một ý tưởng tuyệt vời. Bởi chất liệu linh hoạt dễ uốn nắn, nên nội thất mây tre đan có rất nhiều hình dáng lạ mắt, có khi đến kỳ dị. Nhưng bạn cũng đừng ngại ngần mà không thử bày biện chúng trong không gian của mình. Nếu biết cách sắp xếp hợp lý, nội thất “kỳ lạ” ấy sẽ làm điểm nhấn giúp cho căn nhà thêm phong cách và đẹp mắt hơn rất nhiều. Vì chất liệu dễ xử lý nên nội thất mây tre đan có rất nhiều thiết kế độc đáo, phù hợp với rất nhiều các phong cách khác nhau. Một cách kết hợp mới cho những người yêu thích mấy tre đan nhưng vẫn chuộng phong cách hiện đại: Ghế ngồi tông tự nhiên với chân ghế kim loại, thiết kế mảnh, đơn giản. Mây tre đan ở mọi nơi, không chỉ gói gọn trong phòng khách. Đầu giường làm từ chất liệu này mang lại nét cầu kỳ, nữ tính và đẹp mắt dù để trơn hay sơn màu nổi bật. Sắm thêm chiếc bàn nhỏ bên cạnh cùng màu sẽ tạo nên thể thống nhất cho phòng ngủ của bạn. Sân vườn cũng là nơi dành cho nội thất giả mây. Nếu bạn sở hữu khoảng vườn rộng rãi thì tại sao không sắm ngay bộ bàn ghế mây tre đan dân dã, dễ dàng lau rửa và di chuyển khi cần? Không hề bó hẹp trong một không gian phòng khách, mây tre đan còn phù hợp cho không gian phòng ngủ cần sự nhẹ nhàng và dễ chịu. Ý tưởng sáng tạo: chiếc nôi từ mây tre đan thân thiện với trẻ nhỏ. Bộ ghế mây trong những sân vườn ngập tràn nắng, sắc xanh của cây cối là hình ảnh điển hình từ rất lâu đời. Ngoài đồ nội thất, mây tre đan còn “len lỏi” vào những vật dụng trang trí nhỏ nhắn hay đồ dùng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho spa hằng ngày, mang nét thiên nhiên dân dã gần hơn với cuộc sống hiện đại.


----------

